# Alexander Abramovich Krein (1883 - 1951)



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

A Jewish Soviet composer with a klezmer background, who was in the 20s considered to be the leader of 'the Jewish national school in Russia'.


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)




----------

